# GAF vs Elk



## Yankee (Apr 3, 2006)

Is there really a difference between these shingles? My wife , after a long search, chose Elk weathered wood shingles. GAF has weathered wood as well, but she thinks they look more gray than brown, while Elk has a browner tint. Our roofer says Elk shingles are terrible - they fall apart and are used by builders because they are cheaper. I called the place he gets his shingles and they reiterated what he said. I called another place that sells both brands and they said they're fine. Should we strick with the roofers brand - gaf- even though we like the color of the Elk better?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

The majority of the guys do like Gaf timberline 40 shingles. It does come in a color like weather wood. Which is a really sharp like brown roof i have seen actually on a roof and it looked sharp. Another shingle the guys like are tamko and finally certainteed landmark TL. Hope that helps.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ps. Its called weather wood blend comes in gaf timberline 40 and is one very sharp shingle. I had to check my email to find that.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Why not try the Landmark? I think it is closer to the Elk color than the Timberline. I personally like the Timberline colors, but GAF is too commercialized.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Elk and GAF are both good. Certainteed Landmarks are made by a French company that bought out Certainteed I think its called San Gobain or somthing like that. they also bought out Bird. I love there Grand Manors though French or not, but the Landmarks look more phoney than a Timberline though.

RooferJim

www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Wethered wood roofiing looks grey, like GAF's color.


----------

